

Groupon Math: Data scraping to estimate revenue - paulgb
http://paulbutler.org/archives/groupon-math-data-scraping-to-estimate-revenue/

======
Jitle
Way to at least attempt to seek the actual data instead of an "educated
guessing" that is used all to often in revenue projections.

I think the 35% is a fair estimate, but believe it could actually be higher.

------
maukdaddy
35% cut for Groupon seems high. I would imagine their margin a lot lower than
this.

